# Can anyone offer fishing advice



## zar

I've been fishing off my pier the last couple of year since moving here. I maybe caught 2-3 fish and I usually give up before summer do to frustration. I've tried all types of baits like worms, shrimp, squid, rooster tails etc, different depths, different times. Worst of all I can often see big fish jumping around and catch them in crab pots so I know their out there. I tend to think I am doing something terribly wrong in my approach or maybe it's just a bad area.. i have no idea. Usually I cast a line and wait 5-10 minutes before reeling slowly.


----------



## desertrat

Creek? What kind of fish are jumping?


----------



## Monello

Where are you fishing?  There are a lot of different components at play.  What type of setup do you use?  What test is your line?  Hook size?

If you are on a feeder creek to the river or bay try this.  Set up a medium spinning pole with 8 pound test.  Tie a swivel to the end and attach a double bottom rig to it.  Use size 6 hooks baited with some blood worms.  Add a 1 ounce weight on the end.  Cast it out, remove the slack line and then just let it sit.  You should be able to catch croakers, spot or white perch this way.

You can also cast artificial lures and target rockfish.  You will have less success this way but catch larger fish.

You could also go down to 1 of the local fishing piers.  Look around to see what others are using.  Ask them questions.  Someone there should be able to help you out.


----------



## Monello

Fishing how to link


----------



## Hannibal

Need to know where you're fishing. Fresh, salt, brackish. Tidal?  Any idea what kind of fish are around?


----------



## zar

desertrat said:


> Creek? What kind of fish are jumping?



I think they are carp


----------



## zar

Monello said:


> Where are you fishing?


 i'm not really specifically fishing something, anything would be nice for a start  



> There are a lot of different components at play.  What type of setup do you use?  What test is your line?  Hook size?


double bottom rig, test of line? not sure what that means. I don't know much about fishing, but it should hold a decent sized fish. Hook size on it is a decent size, maybe an inch and a half. Rod is a spinner.



> If you are on a feeder creek to the river or bay try this.  Set up a medium spinning pole with 8 pound test.  Tie a swivel to the end and attach a double bottom rig to it.  Use size 6 hooks baited with some blood worms.  Add a 1 ounce weight on the end.  Cast it out, remove the slack line and then just let it sit.  You should be able to catch croakers, spot or white perch this way.


 I live at the end of creek off brenton bay.. like the very end where it ends in a swampy woods area. The local fishing shop hooked me up with a rig that sounds similar to what you described. I've tried night crawlers but not bloods, will that make a difference? Also I've had problems with leafs/grass getting stuck in my hooks, should I use a bobber? I can also canoe up, brenton bay is only a quarter mile up but I've had no luck trying different areas.



> You can also cast artificial lures and target rockfish.  You will have less success this way but catch larger fish.
> 
> You could also go down to 1 of the local fishing piers.  Look around to see what others are using.  Ask them questions.  Someone there should be able to help you out.


----------



## zar

Hannibal said:


> Need to know where you're fishing. Fresh, salt, brackish. Tidal?  Any idea what kind of fish are around?



salt.. I've caught perch on the rod and small carp last year. In my crab pot i've caught catfish, flounders and a few others but I wasn't sure what they were. I've never seen a croaker down here.


----------



## Gilligan

zar said:


> salt.. I've caught perch on the rod and small carp last year. In my crab pot i've caught catfish, flounders and a few others but I wasn't sure what they were. I've never seen a croaker down here.



You'll see/catch more croaker than you know what to do with if you fish out toward the mouth of Breton Bay. And perch, flounder, etc.  I used to live about half way up St. Patrick's Creek (just around the corner..so to speak) and fish didn't come very far up that creek either.


----------



## desertrat

zar said:


> I think they are carp



Corn then. Don't try to set the hook on the first nibble, wait until they take it. They are bottom feeders so that's where you need to fish.


----------



## GWguy

My advice is to not fish at night without a flashlight.  I understand there are angry critters out there.


----------



## desertrat

GWguy said:


> My advice is to not fish at night without a flashlight.  I understand there are angry critters out there.



:like:


----------



## Midnightrider

zar said:


> i'm not really specifically fishing something, anything would be nice for a start
> 
> 
> double bottom rig, test of line? not sure what that means. I don't know much about fishing, but it should hold a decent sized fish. Hook size on it is a decent size, maybe an inch and a half. Rod is a spinner.
> 
> I live at the end of creek off brenton bay.. like the very end where it ends in a swampy woods area. The local fishing shop hooked me up with a rig that sounds similar to what you described. I've tried night crawlers but not bloods, will that make a difference? Also I've had problems with leafs/grass getting stuck in my hooks, should I use a bobber? I can also canoe up, brenton bay is only a quarter mile up but I've had no luck trying different areas.


Bloodworms will make a difference, and probably a smaller hook from the sounds of it. Later in the season you can use peeler crabs, they are perfect for where you are fishing. Try fishing the tides. Go when it is moving either in or out. It you paddle out to the mouth of your creek and fish an outgoing tide you should do ok.  If your creek has any narrow sections where the water moves faster, try fishing the outside bends and anyplace you find a change in depth.

BTW, I have heard good things about the fake blood worms, although I have not tried them myself . Regular ones are expensive and don't last long.


----------



## desertrat

The fake ones work well, not as good as real though. If you put a fake and a real one on they will take the real first.


----------



## Hannibal

Dammit - I had a long write up for you and hit the wrong button and lost it.  

Will respond shortly when I get a break from work.


----------



## Hannibal

This time of year, pickings may be a bit slim but as the water is starting to warm up, you'll see more action. Based on where you are, I would think you'd have the oppertunity to see spot/perch, croaker, blues (on occasion), cats, and on the rare occasion, a confused striper/rock.

My suggestion - a basic 6-7' rod with 6-8lb test.  A basic double hook rig (top/bottom rig) you can find at any store and as little weight as possible.  I'd say 1.5-2oz.  Key here is that you want the lightest rig possible that will allow you to cast as far as possible while providing enough "ass" to reel in the fish you are targetting.  6-8lb test will serve you fine with all species with the exception of some beefy striper/cat.  The lighter/thinner line will allow you to cast further with less weight and will provide you more feel.  Mono is pretty amazing stuff.  For reference I use 17-20lb test line while casting out 8-10oz of weight (plus bait weight) on a 12' rod when surf fishing.  It handles that amount of stress/shock and is capable of easily bringing in large fish (30-40") or heavy rays.  Unless you hook into a striper (rarity) or large blue (also rare), most of the fish you will see will be under a pound.  

Hooks generally dictate size.  Only big fish can take a big hook.  However, both big and small fish can take a small hook.  Use smaller hooks to broaden your options.  

Tip the hooks with bloodworms.  They are expensive so use sparingly.  For most fish, a 1" segment per hook is adequate.  If targetting stripers/cats - a bigger peice is preferred.  

Toss out into deeper water this time of year.  Reel in slowly until you feel the weight start to pull of the bottom.  Let it rest (don't pull off the water).  The idea is to pull the slack out of the line and then use your fingers to feel the line.  When a fish starts to nibble, you will feel the line vibrate.  Let it play with it a bit until you get a big/more obvious "hit".  Set the hook by quickly lifting the rod tip straight up.  Let the line sit still for a second (with no slack) and if you have a fish - you will feel it thrashing on the line.  If not, let it sit and you'd be surprised how quickly they fish will come back.

For most fish, you can simply reel in.  For something big, you might have to adjust the drag which will allow line to be pulled off your spool depending on how hard the fish pulls.  This is your safety machanism that prevents your line from breaking (it can be adjusted).  

Do not use bobbers.  Waste of time.  

Bloodworms will cover most available species.  If you want to get crazy, you can use some of the caught fish to catch others.  Spots cut into small chunks are a favorite of stripers/rock and even blues.  Catfish also like them.  Blues like to eat other hunks of blues.

Want to get real crazy, using a heavier rod with heavier line (12-15lb ..... even 20lb) - rig up a double rig with bigger hooks.  Cut up a peice of spot into 1x1 hunks and toss out just before dark.  Let it sit over night (make sure rod is secure and can't be pulled in).  Check rod in the AM.  Might find yourself a large cat where you're fishing.


----------



## zar

Hannibal said:


> This time of year, pickings may be a bit slim but as the water is starting to warm up, you'll see more action. Based on where you are, I would think you'd have the oppertunity to see spot/perch, croaker, blues (on occasion), cats, and on the rare occasion, a confused striper/rock.
> 
> My suggestion - a basic 6-7' rod with 6-8lb test.  A basic double hook rig (top/bottom rig) you can find at any store and as little weight as possible.  I'd say 1.5-2oz.  Key here is that you want the lightest rig possible that will allow you to cast as far as possible while providing enough "ass" to reel in the fish you are targetting.  6-8lb test will serve you fine with all species with the exception of some beefy striper/cat.  The lighter/thinner line will allow you to cast further with less weight and will provide you more feel.  Mono is pretty amazing stuff.  For reference I use 17-20lb test line while casting out 8-10oz of weight (plus bait weight) on a 12' rod when surf fishing.  It handles that amount of stress/shock and is capable of easily bringing in large fish (30-40") or heavy rays.  Unless you hook into a striper (rarity) or large blue (also rare), most of the fish you will see will be under a pound.
> 
> Hooks generally dictate size.  Only big fish can take a big hook.  However, both big and small fish can take a small hook.  Use smaller hooks to broaden your options.
> 
> Tip the hooks with bloodworms.  They are expensive so use sparingly.  For most fish, a 1" segment per hook is adequate.  If targetting stripers/cats - a bigger peice is preferred.
> 
> Toss out into deeper water this time of year.  Reel in slowly until you feel the weight start to pull of the bottom.  Let it rest (don't pull off the water).  The idea is to pull the slack out of the line and then use your fingers to feel the line.  When a fish starts to nibble, you will feel the line vibrate.  Let it play with it a bit until you get a big/more obvious "hit".  Set the hook by quickly lifting the rod tip straight up.  Let the line sit still for a second (with no slack) and if you have a fish - you will feel it thrashing on the line.  If not, let it sit and you'd be surprised how quickly they fish will come back.
> 
> For most fish, you can simply reel in.  For something big, you might have to adjust the drag which will allow line to be pulled off your spool depending on how hard the fish pulls.  This is your safety machanism that prevents your line from breaking (it can be adjusted).
> 
> Do not use bobbers.  Waste of time.
> 
> Bloodworms will cover most available species.  If you want to get crazy, you can use some of the caught fish to catch others.  Spots cut into small chunks are a favorite of stripers/rock and even blues.  Catfish also like them.  Blues like to eat other hunks of blues.
> 
> Want to get real crazy, using a heavier rod with heavier line (12-15lb ..... even 20lb) - rig up a double rig with bigger hooks.  Cut up a peice of spot into 1x1 hunks and toss out just before dark.  Let it sit over night (make sure rod is secure and can't be pulled in).  Check rod in the AM.  Might find yourself a large cat where you're fishing.



Thanks good advice here. Thanks to everyone for the replies. I actually saw this guy on youtube do something similar with pvc pipe and rope.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAlGAx7L3y8


----------



## Monello

So did you go fishing?


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Cant beat some good ole TNT for fishing out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## zar

Monello said:


> So did you go fishing?



I've been out another 5-6 times and haven't caught anything but sea grass 

I think I'll have better luck with this warm weather in the next 2-3 weeks.. I did cast some rubber baits and after 6 hours they were gone.. so something is out there. Maybe I need to be more patient. And soon I'll have my dingy.. maybe I'll better luck out on the boat and if not, at least I'm on a boat.


----------



## Midnightrider

zar said:


> I've been out another 5-6 times and haven't caught anything but sea grass
> 
> I think I'll have better luck with this warm weather in the next 2-3 weeks.. I did cast some rubber baits and after 6 hours they were gone.. so something is out there. Maybe I need to be more patient. And soon I'll have my dingy.. maybe I'll better luck out on the boat and if not, at least I'm on a boat.



I'm confused. Are you casting out rubber baits and then leaving them to sit as if they are bait? also what type of rubber bait and what type of rig?


----------



## Hannibal

I am confused myself.  There should be NO rubber in anything you are throwing out there.  

Basic top and bottom rig (google images will help).  If there is no current where you are, 2oz should be plenty to hold bottom.  Fresh bait is the only go to (blood worms, cut bait, etc.).


----------



## Monello

I picked up 11 fish yesterday.  I got them on a square bill crank bait.  You can now see that the bluegills are on their beds ready to spawn and day now.


----------



## zar

Midnightrider said:


> I'm confused. Are you casting out rubber baits and then leaving them to sit as if they are bait? also what type of rubber bait and what type of rig?



I've tried everything, of course live bait was the first choice on a bottom rig.


----------



## Midnightrider

zar said:


> I've tried everything, of course live bait was the first choice on a bottom rig.



Ok, HEre is what you want to do. First, only use bait, live or cut bait, on your bottom jig. I WOULD NOT leave a line out when i am not actively around to fish it,  even if you do catch a fish he is likely to get off by the time you get back. Plus crabs are going to eat your bait if you leave it to sit that long.

If you are going to use soft plastic baits you should use a jig head and cast them out and then retreive them slowly. You can "jig" the bait as you bring it in, but that is not necessary.

Here is a youtube on rigging a sassy shad. that should show you the general technique to rig a soft bait on a jighead. I cant actually view it here, but the descriptions looks like what you need to know. In the summer i use crappy jigs or bettle spins (both are essentially small versions of the sassy shad on a tiny jig head). You can catch perch, rock and lots of fresh water species too with those.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CqBRVsDerwgood luck


----------



## lovinmaryland

We use some dropper loops, rooster tails, or bottom rigs off our pier.  

I've found the best "bait" is to catch a small perch and cut that up and us as bait.  For some reason we do the best w/ that.


----------



## zar

finally caught a fish yesterday just outside combs creek in the actual breton bay, first time getting out there.. A nice croaker 

I knew all I had to do was get out the creek.. i doubt a fish is ever going to bite a bait with a ton off seaweed caught on it/leafs getting caught on it every 5 seconds.


----------



## Midnightrider

zar said:


> finally caught a fish yesterday just outside combs creek in the actual breton bay, first time getting out there.. A nice croaker
> 
> I knew all I had to do was get out the creek.. i doubt a fish is ever going to bite a bait with a ton off seaweed caught on it/leafs getting caught on it every 5 seconds.



Congrats, nice fish.

It looks like you have a lot going on with that rig....

Generally the lures you are using are tied directly to the line and ten cast out and retrieved immediately.

The bottom rig on the other hand is used with snelled hooks. They have a small piece of monofilament already attached and can be easily attached to the wires on the bottom rig. Add a weight at the bottom of the rig and bait the hooks with blood worms and you will have more luck.


----------



## Hannibal

http://dev.southernshores.com/sites/default/files/styles/large/public/Bottom Rig Test for Web.png


----------



## Monello

Croakers bite best after sundown.  They move inshore to feed when the sun goes down.  I guess bright sunlight makes it hard for them to see with those big, marble eyes.

And I see you caught it in a porta bote.  Are you using a trolling motor or just rowing out?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

lovinmaryland said:


> We use some dropper loops, rooster tails, or bottom rigs off our pier.
> 
> I've found the best "bait" is to catch a small perch and cut that up and us as bait.  For some reason we do the best w/ that.



Nice job!

BTW, that is a Blue Catfish and considered an invasive species by DNR. they ask that you kill them, and catch and rlease of them are discouraged (along with Flathead Cats)
http://dnr2.maryland.gov/fisheries/Pages/catfish.aspx


----------



## lovinmaryland

Chris0nllyn said:


> Nice job!
> 
> BTW, that is a Blue Catfish and considered an invasive species by DNR. they ask that you kill them, and catch and rlease of them are discouraged (along with Flathead Cats)
> http://dnr2.maryland.gov/fisheries/Pages/catfish.aspx



Oh believe me we know and we filet them...make delicious fish tacos


----------



## desertrat

Sturgeon on.


----------



## desertrat

*Another*

...


----------



## zar

Midnightrider said:


> Congrats, nice fish.
> 
> It looks like you have a lot going on with that rig....
> 
> Generally the lures you are using are tied directly to the line and ten cast out and retrieved immediately.
> 
> The bottom rig on the other hand is used with snelled hooks. They have a small piece of monofilament already attached and can be easily attached to the wires on the bottom rig. Add a weight at the bottom of the rig and bait the hooks with blood worms and you will have more luck.





Hannibal said:


> http://dev.southernshores.com/sites/default/files/styles/large/public/Bottom Rig Test for Web.png



there is a weight at the bottom, it's just cut off in that picture. The rig is pretty much that set up, it has too clamp like things that make it easy to put a lure/hook on easily. I used the lures because I was in a rush and it's a little less of a hassle to just clamp on lures than trying to but bloodworms on a hooks and avoid being bit by them. Tomorrow I'll be out for several hours hopefully and I'll have time to deal with them. 


Monello said:


> Croakers bite best after sundown.  They move inshore to feed when the sun goes down.  I guess bright sunlight makes it hard for them to see with those big, marble eyes.
> 
> And I see you caught it in a porta bote.  Are you using a trolling motor or just rowing out?



I'm surprised someone here recognizes this boat. I thought about making a thread before purchasing asking if anyone had experience with one but figured nobody had. I just bought a 2.3 hp honda outboard for it, took me up to about 6mph with no current but I kinda regret not paying extra for the 5hp. I'd guess combs creek is about a mile long before you reach the sand bar that leads into breton bay and while I have done it before rowing is difficult.. took me about 10 minutes with the outboard. 



desertrat said:


> ...


that's weird looking, what kind of fish and is this caught maryland?


Also can anyone help me out, I got my boat registered today. I noticed a lot of people paying $70 for a fishing sticker, is this required for all boats or will a fishing license suffice? They were also selling fishing license that were from what I remember more expensive than what rod n reel/walmart charge but I could be wrong. I find the website a little unclear and the DNR office seemed more interested in lecturing people than providing advice and it was really busy so I didn't bother asking them. Also I've been finding it difficult to find the information on google.. just a bunch of links to buy fishing licenses come up.  I'm guessing the sticker covers anyone fishing on the boat and they won't need to have individual fishing licenses? but I also read on a Chesapeake fishing forum that people are required to report the fish they catch online somehow. It all seemed confusing to me, if anyone could help clear that up it would be great.


----------



## Midnightrider

zar said:


> there is a weight at the bottom, it's just cut off in that picture. The rig is pretty much that set up, it has too clamp like things that make it easy to put a lure/hook on easily. I used the lures because I was in a rush and it's a little less of a hassle to just clamp on lures than trying to but bloodworms on a hooks and avoid being bit by them. Tomorrow I'll be out for several hours hopefully and I'll have time to deal with them.


That's cool. Just think your lures will swim better if you tie them directly to the line and use the one at a time.
If you cut small pieces of bookworm, just enough to cover the hook, it should go on pretty easy.


> I'm surprised someone here recognizes this boat. I thought about making a thread before purchasing asking if anyone had experience with one but figured nobody had. I just bought a 2.3 hp honda outboard for it, took me up to about 6mph with no current but I kinda regret not paying extra for the 5hp. I'd guess combs creek is about a mile long before you reach the sand bar that leads into breton bay and while I have done it before rowing is difficult.. took me about 10 minutes with the outboard.
> 
> 
> that's weird looking, what kind of fish and is this caught maryland?
> 
> 
> Also can anyone help me out, I got my boat registered today. I noticed a lot of people paying $70 for a fishing sticker, is this required for all boats or will a fishing license suffice? They were also selling fishing license that were from what I remember more expensive than what rod n reel/walmart charge but I could be wrong. I find the website a little unclear and the DNR office seemed more interested in lecturing people than providing advice and it was really busy so I didn't bother asking them. Also I've been finding it difficult to find the information on google.. just a bunch of links to buy fishing licenses come up.  I'm guessing the sticker covers anyone fishing on the boat and they won't need to have individual fishing licenses? but I also read on a Chesapeake fishing forum that people are required to report the fish they catch online somehow. It all seemed confusing to me, if anyone could help clear that up it would be great.



The boat license covers everyone on your boat. So if you have a bigger boat your guests don't need to worry about getting their licenses. I think it comes with an individual license for you to use when you are not on the boat too.

If you are in a small boat the individual license is probably better for you


----------



## desertrat

zar said:


> there is a weight at the bottom, it's just cut off in that picture. The rig is pretty much that set up, it has too clamp like things that make it easy to put a lure/hook on easily. I used the lures because I was in a rush and it's a little less of a hassle to just clamp on lures than trying to but bloodworms on a hooks and avoid being bit by them. Tomorrow I'll be out for several hours hopefully and I'll have time to deal with them.
> 
> 
> I'm surprised someone here recognizes this boat. I thought about making a thread before purchasing asking if anyone had experience with one but figured nobody had. I just bought a 2.3 hp honda outboard for it, took me up to about 6mph with no current but I kinda regret not paying extra for the 5hp. I'd guess combs creek is about a mile long before you reach the sand bar that leads into breton bay and while I have done it before rowing is difficult.. took me about 10 minutes with the outboard.
> 
> 
> that's weird looking, what kind of fish and is this caught maryland?
> 
> 
> Also can anyone help me out, I got my boat registered today. I noticed a lot of people paying $70 for a fishing sticker, is this required for all boats or will a fishing license suffice? They were also selling fishing license that were from what I remember more expensive than what rod n reel/walmart charge but I could be wrong. I find the website a little unclear and the DNR office seemed more interested in lecturing people than providing advice and it was really busy so I didn't bother asking them. Also I've been finding it difficult to find the information on google.. just a bunch of links to buy fishing licenses come up.  I'm guessing the sticker covers anyone fishing on the boat and they won't need to have individual fishing licenses? but I also read on a Chesapeake fishing forum that people are required to report the fish they catch online somehow. It all seemed confusing to me, if anyone could help clear that up it would be great.



The sticker is so anyone fishing with you does not need a license. I always got one because it was cheaper than getting one for the family. The fish is a sturgeon in OR. Catch and release for now. Bay used to have a lot of them, but supposedly all gone now.


----------



## desertrat

*Fish finders*

These help too. Dual forward, side and below, wireless scanners.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

lovinmaryland said:


> Oh believe me we know and we filet them...make delicious fish tacos


----------



## zar

The bloodworms finally came through today.. caught 6 more croakers although I caught the biggest one on a rooster trail




well I'm ready to catch something else now


----------



## kom526

Going to make the journey to the other side of my yard and do some catfishing tonight.


----------



## desertrat

Good deal!


----------



## RPMDAD

desertrat said:


> these help too. Dual forward, side and below, wireless scanners.




like!!!!!!!


----------



## zar

Caught some more croakers today.. It was a rough tide right before sunset and on my last bite I thought I had another small one.. I reeled and felt that it didn't weigh much until I started reeling harder and all the sudden my line stopped at a stalemate.. It felt like something huge and snapped my line in a few seconds. My friend and I agreed it was a fish and not a hook being caught on something.. It literally felt like I was reeling in a stone or something. My line is 20lb tested I believe.. I may of reeled it tight to quickly. Any guesses to what it could of been?


----------



## kom526

zar said:


> Caught some more croakers today.. It was a rough tide right before sunset and on my last bite I thought I had another small one.. I reeled and felt that it didn't weigh much until I started reeling harder and all the sudden my line stopped at a stalemate.. It felt like something huge and snapped my line in a few seconds. My friend and I agreed it was a fish and not a hook being caught on something.. It literally felt like I was reeling in a stone or something. My line is 20lb tested I believe.. I may of reeled it tight to quickly. Any guesses to what it could of been?




Skate. They are fun to play. Loosen up the drag a bit on your reel next time and work him a bit. If you manage to get it landed, kill it.


----------



## zar

kom526 said:


> Skate. They are fun to play. Loosen up the drag a bit on your reel next time and work him a bit. If you manage to get it landed, kill it.



Honestly I suspected it may of been a skate. Kill them? Are they an invasive species? I actually saw someone catch one who appeared drunk and he and his buddies were kicking it to death last year in shady side and I was wondering why they were so angry at it. They could of been more humane and I'm no tree hugger


----------



## littlelady

kom526 said:


> Skate. They are fun to play. Loosen up the drag a bit on your reel next time and work him a bit. If you manage to get it landed, kill it.





zar said:


> Honestly I suspected it may of been a skate. Kill them? Are they an invasive species? I actually saw someone catch one who appeared drunk and he and his buddies were kicking it to death last year in shady side and I was wondering why they were so angry at it. They could of been more humane and I'm no tree hugger



How awful to kick them to death or wish death on any creature.  Apparently, they are sought after now in the culinary world....

If monkfish—an unlovely creature whose veiny, purplish flesh turns off many shoppers—could find favor among chefs, you had to figure it was only a matter of time before skate, another “trash fish,” would be rediscovered.

If anything, skate suffers from an even worse image problem. Resembling a giant batwing, it takes on a distressing aroma of ammonia after being out of water for a couple of days.

On the other hand, its flaky white, sweet meat with long, separated strands that run along the line of the bone and make it easy to eat. And while prices continue to go up for other white flaky meats such as flounder and trout, skate is cheap—“one of the few fish,” says Bob Kinkead of DC’s Kinkead’s, “a chef can actually make some money on.”


http://www.washingtonian.com/articles/food-dining/skate-goes-from-trash-fish-to-treasure/


----------



## zar

littlelady said:


> How awful to kick them to death or wish death on any creature.  Apparently, they are sought after now in the culinary world....
> 
> If monkfish—an unlovely creature whose veiny, purplish flesh turns off many shoppers—could find favor among chefs, you had to figure it was only a matter of time before skate, another “trash fish,” would be rediscovered.
> 
> If anything, skate suffers from an even worse image problem. Resembling a giant batwing, it takes on a distressing aroma of ammonia after being out of water for a couple of days.
> 
> On the other hand, its flaky white, sweet meat with long, separated strands that run along the line of the bone and make it easy to eat. And while prices continue to go up for other white flaky meats such as flounder and trout, skate is cheap—“one of the few fish,” says Bob Kinkead of DC’s Kinkead’s, “a chef can actually make some money on.”
> 
> 
> http://www.washingtonian.com/articles/food-dining/skate-goes-from-trash-fish-to-treasure/



I always thought they were cool looking. I'd be ecstatic to catch one. I've read they are considered a nuance, over populated and destroy oyster beds on other forums. But mostly just peoples hearsay.. No articles/links etc proving their point. Also that people get angry when they catch one thinking they have a huge fish..


----------



## Monello

A skate will instantly take drag once it realizes it's hooked.  The wings make good crab trap bait.


----------



## kom526

Monello said:


> The wings make good crab trap bait.


And that is about it. They destroy grassbeds and decimate juvenile crab populations. So yes, kill when caught. I have a cousin that does bowfishing charters for skate. 

http://www.neaq.org/animals_and_exhibits/animals/cownose_ray/
http://www.chesapeakebay.net/fieldguide/critter/cownose_ray


----------



## Hannibal

There is nothing in that water that should realistically snap 20# test.  For example, I've landed 50# fish through the ocean surf (huge suck adds a lot of pull on the line) on 17# and 20# mono.  Braded line of equal strength rating actually should be stronger.  What likely happend was that the line was old/knicked or it ran and you didn't provide any relief via the drag.  In other words, it pulled and you didn't give it any line so it simply snapped in the middle somewhere.  

For future use, if you're ever bottom fishing for anything of size, back the drag off a little.  This way if something picks it up and runs, it doesn't pull your rod/reel into the water.  Once you get it hooked, if it pulls hard, loosen the drag even more.  You want a steady pressure on the fish but allow it to run a little.  Tire it out and eventually it will simply works its way back to you (and save your line).


Now for some ray/skate education:
Rays/skates are FUN to catch especially if you are having a slow day.  Most typical in the local rivers/Bay are the cownose rays.  They will sting but their spine is on the top of their tail near their body and not very long.  Be mindful of it though as it will hit you hard enough to drive the barb into your skin and will hurt like hell.  You may also require stitches.  If stung, pour hot water (as hot as you can tolerate it) onto the wound.  The hot water neutralizes if to some extent.  if on a boat with no access to hot water, capture the water leaving the motor though the water pump "pee hole/tell tale."

Rays/skates are considered a trash fish due to their abundance lately.  Many blame it on the previous shark harvests.  Sharks are their natural predators.  Less sharks = more skates/rays.  They enter the rivers in late May / early June to mate.  You may see them finning on a flat day.  They stir the bottom and do a lot of damage to the local oyster and crab population.  You should start seeing them a lot more in the upcoming weeks.

With that, the "new" thing has been the "Skate Tournaments" where people go out and bowhunt for them.  I've done this in the past few years and LOVE it.  DNR gets involved and they do ask you to (humanely) kill what you boat.  This is usually done by a blow to the head (kicking them to death is terrible).  People can then dump them overboard where they will feed the crabs.  Some people hand off the carcasses to crabbers who will load their pots with them.  Some people "wing" them and take them home to eat.

My buddy takes the wings and has prepared them several times.  Being a very simplistic "chef", he hasn't done much with them in terms of fancy preperation but has said they are decent to eat.  Firm white meat similar to a porch chop.  Not a fishy taste at all . However, another friend of mine has taken the wings home to his son (who is in culinary training) to prepare and said it was AMAZING.  He raved about it several times.  I do think it's gianing popularity much like when the snakeheads showed up.  Now, if you catch a snakehead, you'd be a fool not to plate it.  It's some of the best tasting fish out there ....... really.

Skates/rays will test out your gear if fishing rod/reel.  So make sure you have good tackle and good knots. On the boat, when we poke one with an arrow, we actually shut down the engine and let the ray tow us around.  I have a 4500lb boat (+/-) loaded with three full grown men ......... and an average size ray will pull us at a pretty good clip.  Do not make the mistake of wrapping your hand around the line that is attached to the arrow that is attached to the ray.  Quick way to go for a swin.  THEY ARE STRONG.


----------



## zar

Gilligan said:


> b]You'll see/catch more croaker than you know what to do with[/b] if you fish out toward the mouth of Breton Bay. And perch, flounder, etc.  I used to live about half way up St. Patrick's Creek (just around the corner..so to speak) and fish didn't come very far up that creek either.




2 months later I have realized how true this is.. 

all i catch is croaker besides a occasional crab getting it's claw stuck in my hooks.. a lot. 2 seconds after I cast one is already on the line, can't even take sip of water. I have caught them on every bait I've used and much bigger hooks hasn't helped me avoid them all over breton bay, even been just outside of the bay into the river and still caught them. They really don't give any other fish a chance. 

What can I use to target bigger catfish, striper, carp, etc?.. I was up at Leesylvania park which is by the potomac and a bit further up the river and I was surprised to see a massive dead carp floating by the dock so I guess they are around.


Also noticed a body of water off breton bay called "fresh pond" on my gps, does anyone know anything about pond?


----------



## Monello

Croaker are better than nothing.  They put up a decent fight on a medium outfit.  I got a bunch this week.  I fished early and had lots of action.  Once the sun came up higher in the sky the sky the bite tapered off.


----------



## zar

Monello said:


> Croaker are better than nothing.  They put up a decent fight on a medium outfit.  I got a bunch this week.  I fished early and had lots of action.  Once the sun came up higher in the sky the sky the bite tapered off.



Yeah that's true. Maybe I'll start cutting them up and using them as bait and see what happens


----------



## Monello

zar said:


> Yeah that's true. Maybe I'll start cutting them up and using them as bait and see what happens



Spot make good cut bait.  You can use white perch for bait in the bay.  Rockfish and bluefish will tear them up.


----------

